# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  How to Seal Chipboard Kitchen edges from damp??

## martyjames

Hi All 
I bought a pretty good second hand kitchen - few years old but in good nick. Its for a granny flat. 
The bottom of the cupboard carcases and kickboards  where they will sit on the floor are NOT sealed or laminated with anything , so if water ever leaks (or fridge leaks etc etc) they will probably soak up any water and may be ruined. I have read that you can use varnish to 'seal' the chip board. Any suggestions on the best product would be appreciated. 
Thank you 
Marty

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
What you're talking about can be done but why? A lot of work for little gain, i gather the cabinets have what are called toe cuts and the carcase ends goes to the floor? If you're that worried about it, cut them off flush with the cabinet base and add plastic legs, probably the easiest way for a diy install. 
Then if the worst does happen all you have to do is replace the kicker faces.

----------


## martyjames

Hi, the cupboards sit on seperate chipboard frames with the kickboard integral to that frame. I just want to seal that frame and kickborad where it touches the floor (good idea about the plastic legs, but i dont want to go that way). Is polyeurathene the way to seal them?? 
thanks

----------


## Godzilla73

I wouldn't think it'd offer much protection, maybe remake then out of solid timber, T/P maybe...

----------


## Random Username

The gold standard for sealing the edges would be to use a few coats of marine epoxy such as Botecote; the 'whatever is handy' standard would be a few coats of any oil based enamel.  All depends on how wet you'd ever expect the floor to get, and for how long.

----------


## METRIX

I really wouldn't worry about it. 
But if it concerns you, and if it is only the edge ie; the part which is touching the floor use a waterbased waterpfoofing compound, green shed sells them in 1 liter containers, something like crommelin pond seal, it comes in many colours instead of the usual black, but as said in earlier posts a lot of work for little gain. 
If you bought the kitchen 2nd hand it has obviously lasted till now, so it should be ok.  Pond Sealer Colours: Waterproofing: Crommelin

----------


## martyjames

thanks for the useful input guys - the kitchens 12 years old but in pretty good nick. It is not laminate but veneer (on the doors) and will come up nicely i hope. There is no water damage on the bases - the cupboards sit on seperate frames with the kickboards at the front - thats the part i want to waterproof. Hopefully wont happen , but , say if theres a dishwasher problem (which i had once and caused damage) , for the sake of a bit of work it might save a lot of hassle later. 
Thanks again

----------

